# Short Trigger Gun. Failed..!



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Well just hooked my new Kranzle K10/122 TS up and just making sure there was no leaks and the short trigger gun fails as shown below. I now need to source the flange that has failed. Help. 

I know I could just replace the gun but for the sake of a brass flange and I hate being wasteful.




























Any help in locating would be much appreciated.

:thumb:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Do you know the size?


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

The happy goat said:


> Do you know the size?


¼ I think.

I have picked one of these up to test from screwfix and it fit's but it's to beep and the cover will not close.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/male-flanged-plug-x/74849

cheers


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Measure the thread pitch and the thread diameter to determine what thread and size you need.

That thread looks quite course but could be because it's zoomed in.

Most PW threads are BSP, if so, it'll be either 1/4 or 3/8 BSP. Measure as above and you'll be sound.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I/4 BSP plug.

5 here for good measure!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-Off-1-...437034?hash=item3b5940002a:g:-ogAAOSwO5JdKx-n

At least with these, if they are correct thread size, they have the rubber washer already in situ.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> I/4 BSP plug.
> 
> 5 here for good measure!!
> 
> ...


Looks good to me will give them a shot for that.:thumb:

Cheers

Just realised they are not hollow to take the spring and ballbering.!


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Maybe take it into a local plumbers merchants to see if they have anything


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Maybe take it into a local plumbers merchants to see if they have anything


Call in to a few today but only had the same as the screwfix one above.

Cheers


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

66Cobra said:


> Looks good to me will give them a shot for that.:thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Just realised they are not hollow to take the spring and ballbering.!


Great spot. Search Fleabay for 1/4 bsp plug.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Could be worth a message to see if it's hollow centre?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nickel-P...263789?hash=item1c1a6a61ed:g:iWoAAOxy7odR0X1S


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hollow centre.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRASS-HE...832649?hash=item43e3091749:g:9O0AAOSwYGFUssFx


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Could be worth a message to see if it's hollow centre?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nickel-P...263789?hash=item1c1a6a61ed:g:iWoAAOxy7odR0X1S


Will keep looking on the bay has to have the hollow on the inside. :thumb:

cheers


----------



## ODONO (May 9, 2013)

66Cobra said:


> ¼ I think.
> 
> I have picked one of these up to test from screwfix and it fit's but it's to beep and the cover will not close.
> 
> ...


Can you cut the top of plug off !!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Look the same size as an HGV air tank blind, pop in a truck dealer near you


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

ODONO said:


> Can you cut the top of plug off !!


:thumb:


Caledoniandream said:


> Look the same size as an HGV air tank blind, pop in a truck dealer near you


:thumb:

Got it sorted in the end I ended up using an 8mm compression stop end which worked great.

Thanks for all the reply's.:thumb:


----------

